# Brachialis



## The Rose (Jun 18, 2002)

Which exercises are most effective for targeting your brachialis muscles which are located beneath your biceps brachii?


----------



## Lightman009 (Jun 18, 2002)

Concentration curls Ive heard are good.


----------



## mad_mike (Jun 19, 2002)

Preacher curls or the concentration curls are great for targeting your brachialis


----------



## gopro (Jun 19, 2002)

#1 is all types of hammer curls...standing, seated, concentration, rope, incline, crossbody.
#2 is reverse curls...barbell, preacher, cable
#3 is 90 degree (straight up and down) preacher curls
#4 is seated or lying overhead cable curls

Developing the brachialis is the only way to heighten the biceps peak. It is a good idea to train the brachialis at each bicep workout.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jun 19, 2002)

i agree that hammer curls work very well.  got to make sure that you hold and squeeze at the top.  form is more important then weight for this one.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> #1 is all types of hammer curls...standing, seated, concentration, rope, incline, crossbody.
> #2 is reverse curls...barbell, preacher, cable
> #3 is 90 degree (straight up and down) preacher curls
> ...


----------



## mick01 (Jun 19, 2002)

I just rely on heavy back work for brachialis. CHins, rows ect......


----------



## The Rose (Jun 19, 2002)

My understanding is the hammer curls are better for the  brachialodoris muscle running through the forearm whereas preacher or concentration curls are better for the brachialis?


----------



## gopro (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The Rose *_
> My understanding is the hammer curls are better for the  brachialodoris muscle running through the forearm whereas preacher or concentration curls are better for the brachialis?



Untrue...yes, I know you found a website that said different, but talk to any of the top strength coaches in the world and they will tell you just what I did.

I have also seen first hand what a good program of hammer curls can do for the brachialis.


----------



## The Rose (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks Gopro!


----------



## gopro (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The Rose *_
> Thanks Gopro!



You are very welcome


----------

